# Jon Hyers and Morris Costumes release Video Projector Product



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

With great pleasure, I announce a product that is a joint effort between Morris Costumes and "ME" Jon Hyers Visual effects, pka Outrageous Media. It's a small but Bright 1500 lumen and very good resolution Video projector [for a palm sized projector] that comes packaged with 8 of my best Visual effects, both Halloween and a few Christmas [reason, Christmas DVD sales are 100x Halloween, it's that much larger!], including a number of 2016 releases, on USB drive. The projector takes FX from USB, but also an HDMI high Def input from any device that supplies HDMI, and computer VGA input, and even SD card. My demo video shows the projector in use, with the first moving Pictures of my CGI Ghouls, 2016 Skeletons, and "walking dead" type Zombies, IF you are a Haunter, Home Decorator, theme attraction this projector may be purchased from HALLOWEENEXPRESS.com, or any retailer who sells Morris Costumes items. The price is about $199.95- all depending on the store. If you are a retailer that sells Morris items, please contact Morris Costumes for availability dates. That would be greatly appreciated.

My personal take on this? I'm approached every month, since 2014, with "another" company wanting to release a $100 projector that's just CRAP, but Scott Morris and his special projects VP Scott Campbell made the decision to use a projector that had enough Lumens and Resolution to a actually be usable. And I can recommend this. In my video, you will see an actual test at 8pm in May, where it's clearly still daylight out and the image shows up brightly on a window. I think for a lot of medium sized purposes + the easy of mounting a 2 lb projector, it's very user friendly.

Thanks much, JON HYERS


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This looks fantastic!


----------



## thecman (Nov 11, 2016)

i bought this for my haunt this year. It is awesome. I wanted the cockroachs and they are incredible


----------

